
Facebook Introduces @Mentions in Status Updates - mcantor
http://mashable.com/2009/09/10/facebook-mentions/
======
mcantor
This isn't technologically fascinating in the least, but I think it's funny
how much Facebook, Inc. is aping Twitter, Inc.'s features. Well, I'm about to
go for a quick shop at Wal-Mart Stores, Inc. to pick up the newest Microsoft
Corporation product!

